# A few rides from today



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Went to sort of a BBQ for 240's today. I didn't get that many pics because I didn't feel like it, but here are the ones I took:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg omg omg omg that 240 has TE37's!!!!

were they impressed by ur car?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*pats self on back.... yup


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nice


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> *pats self on back.... yup


hahahahah nice :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

whats with all the boat suspension? havent you guys heard of lowering?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

WOW! Is that a Toyota pickup truck extended cab in the background!!! hehehe just joking.

I like the TE37's and the Green 240SX.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Joel said:


> whats with all the boat suspension? havent you guys heard of lowering?


 it's an american thang


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> whats with all the boat suspension? havent you guys heard of lowering?


actually..we're just too poor..


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

boat suspension, ya knever know when its gonna rain here in AZ. I mean it could flood worse than the mississippi river  LOL :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Besides we have too many dips and speed bumps (Speed Humps )


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> whats with all the boat suspension? havent you guys heard of lowering?


They are all lowered. Just not slammed. The black car with the volk wheels is just parked half on the curb so the other side is compensating with longer travel. But they all have good suspension setups


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

what, i thought the 240sx was setup from the factory to be a rally car?? 


they look good. i really like the green s14. nice and simple.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

opi, i want more pix of your car


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want more shots of those TE37's


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> opi, i want more pix of your car



No! you just rode in it... now everyone gets to live vicariously through you! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

did he tell you to hit atleast 100 like i told him to?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> did he tell you to hit atleast 100 like i told him to?


i told him that you were gay


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh i see how it is... gonna turn ur back on me now? 
ur on ur own with jordan... and no jeong i won't cyber with u. =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i told Opium to make sure he scared the shit out of you Jeong. how'd he do? did he succeed? i hope so.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> oh i see how it is... gonna turn ur back on me now?
> ur on ur own with jordan... and no jeong i won't cyber with u. =/


i'm just kidding. i didn't call u gay. opium just called us "youg'ns" 

jordan : all we did was drive around my neighborhood a little bit.. it was my first ride in a turbo car.. *DDROOOOOLLLL* it was awesome  MAD props to opium. i was amazed at how his RHD/RB20DET swap was :thumbup: my face hurt from smiling so much


----------

